# GRRReat wall for rabbits?



## Elliriyanna (Apr 7, 2013)

I am planning on getting my rats a Grrreat wall to play in and was wondering if down the road it would be an appropriate rabbit play space  ( We are still debating how much of the house to rabbit proof if any ) 

http://grrreatwall.com/Home_Page.html


----------



## Morquinn (Apr 7, 2013)

Guess it depends on how tall it is?


----------



## Elliriyanna (Apr 7, 2013)

its 2 ft tall anything shorter and it wouldn't be safe for rats.


----------



## Watermelons (Apr 7, 2013)

A rabbit would have no issue soaring over that thing. Heck even my rats could jump over it, those guys have no issue leaping 2ft straight up. Plus its plastic and if they wanted to, it could be chewed (by either the rats or rabbits)... Honestly reading through it, everything that site is listing as a perk for that product, I would say is the reason I would purchase an x-pen instead. I dont see it as being suitable for rats either, and I have petite little girls.


----------



## Elliriyanna (Apr 7, 2013)

You can't use an xpen for rats ... I had one and they just climb out. Thats how one lost its tail. 

Plus for my rats its for me to be in with them not as an unsupervised play area. Also I have very limited space so for my rats this is the best bet. I have 5 none of which are jumpers.

I dont see how it could be chewed there is no way to get their teeth into it.

This was not a thread to debate my rat keeping ... Just to ask about its suitability for rabbits.


----------



## JBun (Apr 7, 2013)

It may or may not work, just depending on your rabbit(s). Some are really good jumpers and could jump that height, but some aren't and it could easily contain them. Also with the chewing, just depends on how much of a chewer the rabbit is. If it can get its teeth on a corner or under the bottom edge, then it could start chewing on it, but then it may not be able to or want to either. If it seems like your best option for rats and rabbits, then maybe just keep an eye on your rabbit(s) to make sure it's not chewing at it, if you aren't going to be sitting in there with your rabbit already. The fact that it just rolls up is really nice though, and I'm sure it's lightweight. I hate hauling my heavy xpen around.


----------



## Elliriyanna (Apr 7, 2013)

well I don't have rabbits yet and I am not opposed to an xpen for them, I am just still doing my research and debating animals. 

Why do you have to carry around your xpen?


----------



## Watermelons (Apr 7, 2013)

And I answered in relation to rabbits with adding it rats as you had posted its use for rats as well. If you say something in a post, expect it to be noticed. If you dont want people to talk about that thing, don't add it in. 
Rabbits can jump, rabbits can chew, rabbits will get out if and when they want to get out. 


> Honestly reading through it, everything that site is listing as a perk for that product, I would say is the reason I would purchase an x-pen instead.


There are lots of ways out there that rabbits can be contained safely, with/with out supervision, and at low cost. Think too, will you ever use this product outside? or inside only? you will want something more square if you use it outside so its easier to attach something to use as a roof to protect from predators.


----------



## Elliriyanna (Apr 7, 2013)

I just expected my question answered ...


----------



## Watermelons (Apr 7, 2013)

And it was answered.


----------



## JBun (Apr 7, 2013)

Carrying the xpen would be like to take it outside to let the bunnies play on the grass(supervised).


----------



## Imbrium (Apr 7, 2013)

honestly, it's kind of a rip-off - you can make a playpen for rats for a whole lot less than $44.99 +shipping and you can buy a playpen for bunnies for around the same price that's infinitely better.

for $10 less than the "grrreat wall", you could get a 30'' tall playpen - which provides about 64 square feet of space - more than 3x the amount of the wall - and it would also be taller. if your bunny is a jumper, this pen is available in heights up to 48'' and is the best deal I've seen on a pen that's higher than 30''. Both pens come with FREE shipping... as opposed to the GRRReat wall, which is $13.99 shipping for one, at least to my zipcode. I used two of the 48'' high pens to fence in my whole living room for my bunnies (I went with the tallest one so I could put big cardboard boxes and such in there for them to play with).

for rats, you can buy two 3'x6' sheets of coroplast (corrugated plastic) from Home Depot for < $25. cut each sheet into thirds and you get six 2' tall by 3' wide "walls", which would make a play space that's just over 23 square feet - bigger than the space a grrreat wall creates and $20 cheaper. here's a tutorial on making a coroplast playpen for small animals that are climbers - http://hamsterhideout.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=67463.
[edit: by the way, you need to ask where the *plexiglass* is when you go to Home Depot - 9 times out of 10, an employee won't know what you're talking about and/or will tell you they don't sell it if you ask for coroplast]

if you bought a playpen for your rabbit and two sheets of coroplast to make your own playpen for your rats, it would come out significantly cheaper than getting two of the walls... and with the walls, you'd need a lot more than just one to create an area that was suitably large for a bunny.


----------



## Morquinn (Apr 7, 2013)

Your home depot carries coroplast? No fair, mine doesn't!


----------



## MILU (Apr 7, 2013)

The Grrreat wall wouldn't be enough to hold my bunny, I think she'd easily get out of there. Plus, it seems a little "claustrophobic" in there, it seems too closed. Rabbits like to explore and to see things.. not to be contained inside something like a container. I'd vote for a playpen.

In case you want to do some rabbitproofing at your home, here's something easy you can do: Cut the ends of plastic bottles (water, soda bottles, etc) or use paper towel tubes (what's left after you used all towels) and pass your cables inside them. Paper towel tubes are thinner, sometimes too thin for the cables to be inside, so in that case you might want to use plastic bottles. They are sustainable and very resistant against bunny attacks!


----------



## Imbrium (Apr 7, 2013)

Morquinn said:


> Your home depot carries coroplast? No fair, mine doesn't!



are you sure they don't, or are you taking the employees' word for it? I forgot to mention before that they usually don't know what you're talking about if you say "coroplast" - you have to ask for the plexiglass section and it'll be right beside the plexiglass.

for cords, it seems like any rabbit who would chew a cord would chew through a paper towel roll in no time flat... flex tubing (found at home improvement stores, it's really cheap) is a nice alternative and it's not at all bulky.


----------



## Morquinn (Apr 7, 2013)

Yeah I spoke with them on the phone and they didnt seem to know what I was talking about but I took their word for it when they said they didnt... perhaps they do and they are just... hmm.. dumb?


----------



## Imbrium (Apr 7, 2013)

10 bucks says if you actually GO to the Home Depot and ask for the plexiglass section, you'd find coroplast right next to it, hehe. I can't guarantee they'll have the 3'x6' size, but I'd be shocked as hell if they didn't have some sort of coroplast. my stupid home depot didn't have the big sheets when I was building my condo last fall, only the 18''x24'' and 24''x36''... but of course, AFTER I bought a 3'x6' sheet in Houston back in January and drove 3h home with the **** thing rolled up and shoved in my back seat so that I couldn't use my rear-view mirror, it turned out that I could've just bought it at the home depot two blocks from my house because suddenly they carry them after all. jerks >.>


----------



## FreezeNkody (Apr 7, 2013)

i'd just get an xpen.. that seems kinda dumb..lol


----------

